# My beautiful cupcake kidded



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

My beautiful pygmy named Cupcake kidded yesterday after noon. She is a proud mother of 2 wonderful little boys named spike and rambo. Spike is mainly black and rambo looks as if he has camouflage war paint on his face.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! Congrats!! :stars: Is the dad a nigerian?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love those colors! Rambo especially! Was the buck a pygmy? Too cute!!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats! They're adorable.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats :stars: 
Very cute!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww..such cuties. Congratulations :leap:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Those little bucks are just the icing on the cupcake!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

They are so precious! Both mom and dad are pygmy .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I ask, because little Rambo is a buckskin...pygmies don't carry that pattern. Looks like either your doe or buck is a nigerian dwarf or is part nigerian dwarf. :thumb: Adorable none the less!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Kylee -- he may just have "extreme" caramel markings. WOuld need to see a side view too. congrats!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

He has a lightish color brown stripes down his face between his eyes just like his mom. I'll try to post more pics and also pics of his mom now and when she was a baby


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a picture of my cupcake when she was a baby sunbathing on our front porch. All four of our original babies were bottle babies and lived in the house until they were about 5 months old.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cupcake summer 2010


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, you've definately got a nigerian there or at the very least a cross of nigerian/pygmy.

Rambo doesn't show any signs of carmel pygmy markings. He's for sure showing the light buckskin pattern. :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats. They are very cute babies :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awwww so cute and sooo tiny!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep I think Cupcake is a PB Nigerian. Either way, they are darling  Congrats :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Those babies are so cute.  Congrats


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Our last female "nanny" kidded early this morning. This makes us 5 babies in a month. We started our little goat family almost 2 years ago with 2 males and 2 females. Now we are up to 12. 6 males and 6 females. Our Buttercup had a little girl in December named princess. The on the 5th cupcake had twin boys spike and rambo now nanny gave birth to twin girls Molly and Dolly. This is so exciting!


----------

